# Anyone changed to Xenon



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

I am thinking of changing out my head and fog lights with high intensity Xenon bulbs. Has anyone out there in Spec V land done this, which brand did you use and how do you like them? Do they work real good and should I look out for anything in particular? :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

get either silver stars or piaa


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if you like seeing the fog with your foglights yeah they work great. But expect a wall of white in front of you.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You mean buy the real deal or imitation.
Hella makes real HID fog lamps.

Seth


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sethwas said:


> You mean buy the real deal or imitation.
> Hella makes real HID fog lamps.
> 
> Seth


I've saw them in action. They work wonders.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well if you like seeing the fog with your foglights yeah they work great. But expect a wall of white in front of you.


well i figured the reason they were asking about xenon bulbs (hyper white) was because they want the HID look on all lights.............i have silver stars in my head lamps and yellow projector fogs (nice and small and tuck in my bumper nicely)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> well i figured the reason they were asking about xenon bulbs (hyper white) was because they want the HID look on all lights.............i have silver stars in my head lamps and yellow projector fogs (nice and small and tuck in my bumper nicely)


pete that the common misconception.. there is no XENON hyperwhite halogen. that just a buncha bull..

all xenon kit look totally unlike regular bulbs and

have a lil tower on them.










all halogens look like the ones below


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lui i never said there was such a thing, i know halogen xenon dont exist. but when people ask about "converting" to xenon the most likly arnt talking about retro fiting HID, they just want the HID look. i have seen many many bulbs advertised as 100% xenon gas but they are halogen. so i decidided they wanted the HID look and silver star and PIAA are perfect for that :thumbup: i know i ask some stupid questions about HID sometimes but im not completly ignorant :cheers:how are those tails comin?


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess that I'm really wanting to know is. That the Xenon/HID bulbs work well with the OEM lenses on my Spec V. I do not experince much fog so I'm not worried. And I'm not in it for the looks, just the function. I'll look into the suggestions posted and do a little more home work. Thanks for all the input and any more is welcomed :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ar02specv said:


> I guess that I'm really wanting to know is. That the Xenon/HID bulbs work well with the OEM lenses on my Spec V. I do not experince much fog so I'm not worried. And I'm not in it for the looks, just the function. I'll look into the suggestions posted and do a little more home work. Thanks for all the input and any more is welcomed :thumbup:


i recommend you dont put xenons in oem housing for it will produce alot of glare and not much functionality. if you really want xenons i recommend that you do a projector retrofit using the projectors off the bmw , audi , or s2000 
for the will give you really nice output and no glare and full useage.. also for the temp of the hid bulbs dont go higher than 5000 - 6000 k. anything higher is jes a waste of your money and reduces output on the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

only bulbs and ballest = illegal and blinding 

legal, but need to be trimed/ fitted into your stock housing


----------

